# Taiko Creator



## InSessionAudio (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello Everyone. Kyle here with In Session Audio. *Taiko Creator* will be released on Friday. This is a first look at it. Introductory price will be $99.99 (retail $139.99). 

 

This project represents the work of three other active/occasional VIC forum members: Sean Beeson, Anthony Mena and Mario Krušelj (Evil Dragon). 

Thanks in advance for checking it out!


----------



## tav.one (Oct 17, 2018)

Wow! this has my attention.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Oct 17, 2018)

ill definitly keep and ey on that one in the near future.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 17, 2018)

Sounds really really good.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2018)

Is this a new version of Taiko 2 or a completely new product with new samples and scripting ? Either way , sounds great .


----------



## hawpri (Oct 17, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> Is this a new version of Taiko 2 or a completely new product with new samples and scripting ? Either way , sounds great .


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 17, 2018)

Completely new, everything.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Oct 17, 2018)

Is it solo instruments or ensembles?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 17, 2018)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Is it solo instruments or ensembles?


Hi!
There are 24 solo drums, along with rim hits for each, and lots of other stuff as well.

One of the main ideas behind Taiko Creator was to create an engine where you could combine the drums into any kind of group configuration that you want.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 17, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> Is this a new version of Taiko 2 or a completely new product with new samples and scripting ?


What's Taiko 2? 



paulmatthew said:


> Either way , sounds great .



Thank you!


----------



## mouse (Oct 17, 2018)

InSessionAudio said:


> What's Taiko 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



So new samples or taiko 2?


----------



## Blakus (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks like a really well put together library, sounds great! Congrats


----------



## Chr!s (Oct 17, 2018)

That sounds and looks amazing. Very nice!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 17, 2018)

Nine Volt Audio taikos are still in my template.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 17, 2018)

mouse said:


> So new samples or taiko 2?







paulmatthew said:


> Is this a new version of Taiko 2 or a completely new product with new samples and scripting ?





EvilDragon said:


> Completely new, everything.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks and sounds great!


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 17, 2018)

Goddamn it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't even like taikos and I want this. 

Kudos to Kyle, @EvilDragon, Sean, and Anthony.


----------



## kclements (Oct 17, 2018)

Sounds and looks great Kyle and crew! Congrats on the release.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Oct 17, 2018)

mouse said:


> So new samples or taiko 2?


Totally new samples. Great stuff too.


----------



## HBen (Oct 17, 2018)

an instant buy for me


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 17, 2018)

This looks freaking sweet!
Quick question is it for K6 player or K5? (apologies if I missed that in the video).

oops, and one more question: Is there a limit to number of user kits (only two slots shown in video)? I'm not sure why there would be but am not a dev so not across all constraints.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 17, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> This looks freaking sweet!
> Quick question is it for K6 player or K5? (apologies if I missed that in the video).



Thanks! And thanks to everyone else for their positive comments.
It works in Kontakt or Kontakt Player v5.7.1 and up.



SoNowWhat? said:


> oops, and one more question: Is there a limit to number of user kits (only two slots shown in video)? I'm not sure why there would be but am not a dev so not across all constraints.



I use the term "Groups" to refer to what you're speaking about (which you can place between one and nine "players" into).

These brief vids are from the video manual and probably answer your question more clearly than I could explain here. But please let me know if I can clarify anything. Thanks!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 17, 2018)

InSessionAudio said:


> Thanks! And thanks to everyone else for their positive comments.
> It works in Kontakt or Kontakt Player v5.7.1 and up.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I just re-watched the first video again and this has crept onto my list now. It looks fantastically flexible, sounds great and has a feature set that seems to cover everything I want in a taiko vi and quite a few things I hadn't even thought of. I love the UI as well. Good work.

I get the 9 Slots per group but in the first video there was a screen showing 12 tiles (screen grabs) of 12 snapshots (Minato at Midnight, Buddha of Kamakura et al) and two of those are labelled "User Kit". That's the bit I was wondering about re only two or more slots available. Hope that's clear.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2018)

InSessionAudio said:


> What's Taiko 2?



Haha , good one. I like how you kept the design on the knobs similar to those from that "other taiko library ". It's adds a nice touch of nostalgia.


----------



## Consona (Oct 17, 2018)

@InSessionAudio Glad you're back in the sample business, congrats on the new release! Sounds great!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 18, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I get the 9 Slots per group but in the first video there was a screen showing 12 tiles (screen grabs) of 12 snapshots (Minato at Midnight, Buddha of Kamakura et al) and two of those are labelled "User Kit". That's the bit I was wondering about re only two or more slots available. Hope that's clear.



Those are just snapshots, and we made it so that factory snapshots have different backgrounds, whereas the user snapshots (which are initialized or empty) have a generic background. You can create unlimited snapshots, of course, using any of the snapshots that come with the library as a starting point.


----------



## Fab (Oct 18, 2018)

Damn, sounds good. Love the layout!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Those are just snapshots, and we made it so that factory snapshots have different backgrounds, whereas the user snapshots (which are initialized or empty) have a generic background. You can create unlimited snapshots, of course, using any of the snapshots that come with the library as a starting point.


Cheers Mario. That's exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

This is the greatest thing ever. Brilliant design and interface. I love working with MIDI so much, and I love how the MIDI in this has become universal (not linked to a specific kit or loop, like was the case in 9VA Beat Aesthetic Taiko Edition or Action Drums Taiko Edition).

And it sounds killer. I'm going to go use it on a 100 tracks right now.

Having said that, I am unable to audition midi loops in kontakt without changing my sound card buffer all the way up to 1024. Even 512 is no good. And I'm used to working at 128. @EvilDragon any thoughts on this? At 256, it sounds like this:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/tc-test-mp3.15851/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi Chillbot - thank you for the purchase! And I'm sorry that the MIDI file is doing this.
If you drag-drop the MIDI file to your sequencer and play from there are the results different?


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

InSessionAudio said:


> If you drag-drop the MIDI file to your sequencer and play from there are the results different?


Yes this works just fine and I'm already using it!

I just can't audition midi from within kontakt. I can open a support ticket or message privately if it's better.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Yes this works just fine and I'm already using it!



OK - great! That's good to hear.



chillbot said:


> I just can't audition midi from within kontakt. I can open a support ticket or message privately if it's better.



Sure - drop me a line at [email protected] I'll look into right now. Thank you.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> And I'm used to working at 128. @EvilDragon any thoughts on this? At 256, it sounds like this:



Loooots of voices are being used with "full" variant MIDI files (over 500 easily), along with two convolutions (one for EQ DNA, one for reverb). Looks like your CPU can't cope with it at 128 samples buffer size.


However, if it works fine from host, that's weird... What's Kontakt's multicore setting set to, in Options?


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Looks like your CPU can't cope with it at 128 samples buffer size.


Yeah, sure, but, it couldn't even cope at 512 sample buffer size... and my pc isn't exactly an old beater...


EvilDragon said:


> What's Kontakt's multicore setting set to, in Options?


Hey yeah this may have done the trick! Haven't done a ton of testing but I think it's working much much better now. "Multiprocessor support" was set to "off" so I set it to 2 cores and it was a noticeable improvement, so I set it to 16 cores and it seems like it's working now...

I had also emailed Kyle but for the record here's the specs I'm working on:

Kontakt 5.8.0
MOTU 2408 mk3 x 3
Xeon E5-2680 v4 @ 2.4GHz x2
128 GB RAM
Win 10 Pro
Cakewalk/Bandlab/Sonar/whatever it is now... also Cubase
library is on SSD


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes. You have a low base clock on those CPUs of yours, and even turbo boost speed isn't much to write home about. Very easy to topple one core over with hundreds of voices with those GHz...


In DAW world, *single core speed is still king.* You can have as many cores as you want, but ideally you want all those cores to be running at above 4 GHz.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

Maybe it's more more work than it seems like, but it would have made a ton of sense (to me) if the drag & drop midi function was affected by the speed/velocity controls. So in Stylus, for example, if you select "half speed" and then drag the midi into the daw the midi is half speed. Did you mean for it to work this way? Adding velocity to that would be even more of a bonus. Of course it's super easy to manipulate the midi any way you need to, it's just an extra step.

Not trying to seem ungrateful, mind you. I'm still calling this the best release of 2018 so far. Barring Stylus 2.0 you will likely win the year for me.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2018)

Those were just meant to be performance controls, not modifying the MIDI file, IIRC. I honestly don't remember if Kyle and I discussed that.


----------



## Oliver (Oct 19, 2018)

I just downloaded it and this "thing" is really marvellous!
Great library, was waiting for that a long time!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> 4 GHz


4GHz?? Who are these people that are buying your libraries? Wouldn't it make more sense to design libraries that actually work with computers that most people own?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, as we figured out, there's a way to make it run even on a bit slower CPUs. 

Also, sometimes you just have to push the envelope, don't you think? 


Besides, I'd think that a lot of composers here are using pretty fast machines... And the thing about single core speed still being the most important isn't exactly news...

My own machine is i7-6700K, 4+4 cores at overclocked at 4.5 GHz. Works pretty nicely.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Yeah, sure, but, it couldn't even cope at 512 sample buffer size... and my pc isn't exactly an old beater...
> 
> Hey yeah this may have done the trick! Haven't done a ton of testing but I think it's working much much better now. "Multiprocessor support" was set to "off" so I set it to 2 cores and it was a noticeable improvement, so I set it to 16 cores and it seems like it's working now...



Hey Chillbot - Glad you've found an improvement with the change. And I'm sorry that you had to experience any issue at all.

As for the 4GHz statement/reply:

I worked on this on an i7-4770 @ 3.4GHz system that is about four years old. I can playback MIDI files from Taiko Creator's interface or from Sonar at a 128 latency buffer without clicks/pops/fizzle.

But like yours is now set, I also have had Kontakt's "multiprocessor support" enabled.

Please let me know if I can help you further on this front.
And thank you again!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 19, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Maybe it's more more work than it seems like, but it would have made a ton of sense (to me) if the drag & drop midi function was affected by the speed/velocity controls.



I follow completely. 
As for adding this in: it's a strong "definitely maybe" as there are a few lines that would have to be crossed and uncrossed again to implement it, so we will have to see. 
But I do like the idea and understand its usefulness. Thanks!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 19, 2018)

Oliver said:


> I just downloaded it and this "thing" is really marvellous!
> Great library, was waiting for that a long time!



Oliver: thank you so much for your purchase and post here. I'm very grateful and happy that it's made a good first impression with you!


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 19, 2018)

This is my first post on these forums... I just had to say what an incredible library this is. It sounds amazing, looks great, and all the features are so well thought out. I really appreciate the time and effort that went into this. Congrats and thank you - I'm in Taiko heaven!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

Had a nice phone chat with Kyle. He gets an A+ on Chillbot's Chill Scale of Developer Rankings.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 19, 2018)

Stellar library. VERY clever GUI - workflow. Fits me brain cell. . Kyle - do the same treatment to other suites of percussion (ethnic, orchestral, etc...) I easy see 3-4 upcoming releases in the same vein. Thanks for your hard work on this - really fresh approach.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 19, 2018)

NekujaK said:


> This is my first post on these forums... I just had to say what an incredible library this is. It sounds amazing, looks great, and all the features are so well thought out. I really appreciate the time and effort that went into this. Congrats and thank you - I'm in Taiko heaven!



Man - thank you! Taiko Creator turned you from a "lurker" to a member. Perhaps the greatest compliment of all! LOL. Seriously: on behalf of everyone involved in making Taiko Creator: thank you so much.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 19, 2018)

InSessionAudio said:


> Man - thank you! Taiko Creator turned you from a "lurker" to a member. Perhaps the greatest compliment of all! LOL. Seriously: on behalf of everyone involved in making Taiko Creator: thank you so much.



How big is this library?? I've searched through the site and this thread and I still have no idea. 1GB? 100GB? 4TB? Little hard to plan for a library that has so little on it's sale page. Oh, I see the pdf manual is available, if you buy it.... whaaa?

Can't find anything on the sample rate or bit rate of the samples either. To me this is basic info that should be available on the sales page. But I like the 7 round robins and 7 velocities.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 19, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> How big is this library??


2.3GB on mine.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2018)

Yep, 2.3 GB.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 20, 2018)

Another question - Do you have a set date for ending the intro pricing? I thought it was covered here somewhere but now I don't see it.

edit - Looking at End of Summer Sale Promo it says through to Nov 4. Does the new product tie in with that?


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep, 2.3 GB.


Hy. Can The patterns be played from the keys or is it a simple play stop Button?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 20, 2018)

It's a simple play/stop button


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2018)

chillbot said:


> 2.3GB on mine.


 
Yea! Not the 100GB library. Is it 44.1, 24bit samples?


chillbot said:


> Maybe it's more more work than it seems like, but it would have made a ton of sense (to me) if the drag & drop midi function was affected by the speed/velocity controls. So in Stylus, for example, if you select "half speed" and then drag the midi into the daw the midi is half speed. Did you mean for it to work this way? Adding velocity to that would be even more of a bonus. Of course it's super easy to manipulate the midi any way you need to, it's just an extra step.
> 
> Not trying to seem ungrateful, mind you. I'm still calling this the best release of 2018 so far. Barring Stylus 2.0 you will likely win the year for me.



This would be nice for an update eventually, plus a key to start playing midi and another (adjacent black key?) to stop. Just a thought. Excellent product.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 20, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> plus a key to start playing midi and another (adjasent black key?) to stop.


This would be killer. I admit I am dumb about these things but in regards to the user interface I spent a frustrating couple minutes unable to stop playback. The "play" arrow, without the benefit of the usual "stop" icon next to it, just looked like an arrow to me, I didn't realize it was a play button.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 20, 2018)

We went for simplicity there. If you'll see NI's drum libraries, they also have only the play button there... no stop button in sight 

The idea is that it's there just to preview the grooves. The intention is not to use keyswitches to play various patterns, but instead to drop the grooves in your DAW and continue from there.




X-Bassist said:


> Is it 44.1, 24bit samples?



Yup!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 20, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Looking at End of Summer Sale Promo it says through to Nov 4. Does the new product tie in with that?



That's right - sale for everything, including Taiko Creator, concludes Sunday, Nov 4.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Yep, 2.3 GB.



Hmm. Mine says 2.53GB AND it unwrapped as "TaikoCreator.part1" as if it didn't unwrap the other parts.

I'm going to assume it did and relabel the folder, then try it out. Weird. Should there only be 6 files in the sample folder (3 nkc files, 2 nkx files, and 1 nkr file)?

Edit: I see there is another Taiko Creator folder inside, perhaps putting manual and video in the docs folder or a bonus folder inside the Taiko Creator instrument folder would be a better idea than leaving the outer folder with .part1 on it. Just a bit confusing.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2018)

Ok. Got it up and running but I need some confirmation about the midi files. The first preset that opened was Pagoda Sunrise. Either the midi player is playing the same midi file or something near to it in every folder, every file. It doesn't change when I just click through the files, but stopping the midi playback then selecting another file seems to work. Until I tried other folders to find different beats, and it sounds like every folder is the same beat (outside the Pagoda Sunrise folder). I'm wondering if the Midi player is having a problem changing files. Chillbot can you confirm?

Also I would really like to know what the unity knob is really doing. I understand the idea of it, but if I change the unity all the way counter clockwise it becomes one drum. Now, is this the one drum that was recorded, and on other setting it's "replaying" that sample to get a flam spread? Or is it a number of samples playing simultaneously yet just happen to start all exactly together when counter clockwise? I tend to think the former, since it sounds like one drum that becomes more smeared when the unity knob is added. Cool sound, I think it may be useful, but since many presets use this knob in the center, users may not realize the clear tone the drums get when unity is turned off (counterclockwise), even moreso on cymbals, which sound a little strange with unity up. An on/off switch (maybe just clicking the knob and it glows when on) might be an easier way to switch it on and off (or is there another way?). Having it CC controllable is great though. I just need to save all these presets with no unity as an option in my templete.

All the sounds are great though... I'll keep checking through...


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2018)

InSessionAudio said:


> That's right - sale for everything, including Taiko Creator, concludes Sunday, Nov 4.



I can confirm that when I select different midi files and use the midi button to drag them into my DAW (playback is off) it drags the same midi file regardless of what file I pick. Anyone else getting this? (speed is normal, velocity is centered) When I drag them from the midi files folder (in my OS desktop) it does seem to be different midi files, so my download seems correct.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 20, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> It doesn't change when I just click through the files, but stopping the midi playback then selecting another file seems to work.



Hmmm, I can't confirm this. Changing to different MIDI files (even within the same folder), does change the loaded MIDI file (even during playback). Note that you need to double-click in the browser to actually load a file, single click does nothing.



X-Bassist said:


> Also I would really like to know what the unity knob is really doing. I understand the idea of it, but if I change the unity all the way counter clockwise it becomes one drum. Now, is this the one drum that was recorded, and on other setting it's "replaying" that sample to get a flam spread?



Unity is basically just timing offset between all the players in a group (so, up to 9 players). If you have this knob at minimum, there is no timing offset whatsoever and all the players in a group play simultaneously.



X-Bassist said:


> when unity is turned off (counterclockwise), even moreso on cymbals, which sound a little strange with unity up.



Cymbals are in Auxillary samples section, Unity does not affect these samples at all!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 20, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> I can confirm that when I select different midi files and use the midi button to drag them into my DAW (playback is off) it drags the same midi file regardless of what file I pick. Anyone else getting this? (speed is normal, velocity is centered) When I drag them from the midi files folder (in my OS desktop) it does seem to be different midi files, so my download seems correct.



Definitely sounds to me like you're just single-clicking the files in the browser. You need to double-click to actually load them.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Definitely sounds to me like you're just single-clicking the files in the browser. You need to double-click to actually load them.



Cheers! You are correct. Was single clicking all over the place.  Thanks for clarifying. The cymbals must be my imagination, since there is no unity button. Thanks again ED.

Double clicking even starts the play button. Cool! Congrats on the ksp work and design.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I am unable to audition midi loops in kontakt without changing my sound card buffer all the way up to 1024. Even 512 is no good. And I'm used to working at 128. @EvilDragon any thoughts on this?



Any solutions? The midi files are hitting 100% CPU regularly at 256 buffer for me as well (although they play). I'm hosting in VE Pro which is handling the multicores (12) but it still goes over. My buffer in Kontakt is 120kb, should I increase this? Kontakt multicore is set to off since VE Pro is handling the multicores. I'll do some more testing tomorrow. Got a gig...


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 20, 2018)

You should try raising Kontakt's multicore setting regardless of what VEP is doing. Kontakt's multicore is spreading voices across cores, so it works differently from what VEP and DAWs do (which is spreading whole tracks across cores).

Which CPU is that, BTW?


As I mentioned, MIDI files can easily chomp over 500 voices (especially if you have more than one mic position enabled, and _especially_ if both EQ DNA and reverb are enabled).


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 20, 2018)

What a great idea to do this lib in this way!!!
Congratulations for the release!


----------



## bdev (Oct 20, 2018)

It is really a great product, easy to use, the interface is well designed ! 
On my pc I7 3930k/Cubase 9.5, the Kontakt multicore setting is enabled even when I use VEPro.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You should try raising Kontakt's multicore setting regardless of what VEP is doing. Kontakt's multicore is spreading voices across cores, so it works differently from what VEP and DAWs do (which is spreading whole tracks across cores).
> 
> Which CPU is that, BTW?
> 
> ...



A 6 core 3.5GHz most recent Mac Pro, playing all off SSD’s., 128GB Ram. Good to know, what should I set kontakt to? 12 cores? 6 cores? I use a decent amount of tracks and just want kontakt to play as smooth as possible. I have a zoom interface that does lower buffers but my 6i6 Focusrite Scarlett interface seems more reliable.


----------



## chillbot (Oct 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> We went for simplicity there. If you'll see NI's drum libraries, they also have only the play button there... no stop button in sight


Sure. I'm certain nothing was done incorrectly on your part. I'm just letting you know that as a user, it looks like a right arrow that would scroll right or open a drop-down menu or something. I'm so sorry that it looks like that to me, my apologies.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 21, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Good to know, what should I set kontakt to? 12 cores? 6 cores?



Have a tweak with that parameter, you maybe don't need Kontakt taking all your cores. Try with 2 or 4 cores, even that should help.


----------



## Manaberry (Oct 21, 2018)

Just bought it! Sounds very good for the price! Looking forward to try it out :D


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 21, 2018)

Manaberry said:


> Just bought it! Sounds very good for the price! Looking forward to try it out :D



Thank you Manaberry! 
And thank you to everyone else for the positive comments and patronage.


----------



## Strezov (Oct 22, 2018)

bought... can't wait to try it out tomorrow in the studio!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 23, 2018)

@InSessionAudio I love your midi grooves, I was asking ED about them in the other forum.

If you ever thought to release MORE midi grooves tailored specifically to taiko creator I would certainly pay for them! It's fun to take one midi groove and then switch to a different taiko kit every few measures, adds a nice variety.

I appreciate that you've always given attention to odd-times and triplets. I tend to write almost equally half the time in 4/4 and half the time in 3/4 5/4 6/4 7/4 9/8 11/8 12/8 you name it. I do tracks in 13/16 and 15/16 just for fun... that would be something to consider. Though clearly with the midi grooves it's pretty simple to adapt them.


----------



## Strezov (Oct 23, 2018)

All right, first I have to say that my name is George and I am addicted to percussion libraries. I have tons of percussion libraries (hell, we even produced a couple!) but one thing that always stayed in my template is NineVolt Taiko... just love how it sits in a mix, how it sounds like, how it can fit all sorts of styles - epic over-the-top music, ethnic music, something really subtle... So, I obviously had high expectations and still was blown away by the versatility of Taiko Creator... great job guys. And thanks


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, that's sealed it for me. Will be getting this (who am I kidding the decision was already made). Just a matter of timing.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 23, 2018)

chillbot said:


> @InSessionAudio I love your midi grooves, I was asking ED about them in the other forum.
> 
> If you ever thought to release MORE midi grooves tailored specifically to taiko creator I would certainly pay for them! It's fun to take one midi groove and then switch to a different taiko kit every few measures, adds a nice variety.
> 
> I appreciate that you've always given attention to odd-times and triplets. I tend to write almost equally half the time in 4/4 and half the time in 3/4 5/4 6/4 7/4 9/8 11/8 12/8 you name it. I do tracks in 13/16 and 15/16 just for fun... that would be something to consider. Though clearly with the midi grooves it's pretty simple to adapt them.


Can you tell me how you start the patterns ? With keys, with a start button ? Thanks.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 23, 2018)

Just start button. Or drag&drop a particular MIDI groove to your DAW.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 23, 2018)

chillbot said:


> @InSessionAudio I love your midi grooves, I was asking ED about them in the other forum.
> 
> If you ever thought to release MORE midi grooves tailored specifically to taiko creator I would certainly pay for them! It's fun to take one midi groove and then switch to a different taiko kit every few measures, adds a nice variety.
> 
> I appreciate that you've always given attention to odd-times and triplets. I tend to write almost equally half the time in 4/4 and half the time in 3/4 5/4 6/4 7/4 9/8 11/8 12/8 you name it. I do tracks in 13/16 and 15/16 just for fun... that would be something to consider. Though clearly with the midi grooves it's pretty simple to adapt them.



Got to agree. Some great grooves. It would be nice to see another large pack of midi grooves made for TC. As long as they are well organized, it would be a great extra pack to buy. But even making your own grooves is easy thanks to the fact that the layout fits so well on a 49 or 61 key keyboard, yet gives you everything you need for a great percussive groove (with wood clacks, cymbals, sfx). Even the interface is easy to navigate once you see where things are.

After a few days I'm still really liking these sounds too. Not just the wide variety of Taiko Drums, but the stick sounds are very clear (turn the unity knob down) and have a wide variety of tones. Cymbals, shouts, other sounds that all work well. Congrats on getting this product so honed and expressive (I even like the 127 velocity volume boost choices). Really a great deal at this intro price.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 24, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Just start button. Or drag&drop a particular MIDI groove to your DAW.


Ok Thanks.


----------



## gregh (Oct 24, 2018)

given the special I am also close to buying Taiko Creator and Shimmer Shake Strike (I was waiting for this to go on sale anyway). Very impressed with the musicality of the design,. Waiting to see if it goes on sale at JRRShop as well, as that reduces the price a little bit more, which is important to me as the AUD is crap against the USD. 
If not I will most likely get them both anyway


----------



## fiestared (Oct 24, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Just start button. Or drag&drop a particular MIDI groove to your DAW.


Congrats for the sound and the "gui", here is an humble idea, for me the solution is a "key", because one can put it in his/her sequences and play trough grooves without having to drag Midi files, this is so much faster... "a la DM-307", in your title you create a empty Midi sequence, you insert an A#0(or else) and voila it plays trough any Midi files you change in your Kontakt instrument. I remember I gave this idea to Mike Greene and the next update of his Drums lib we had it... Just an idea


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 24, 2018)

I honestly don't like that idea because there's no way to automate changing of MIDI files via other MIDI messages - just via mouse interaction. Since you're already operating the mouse to select a MIDI file, you can travel to top right corner to press Play. Or you don't even need to do that, because double-clicking a MIDI file automatically starts its playback


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 25, 2018)

Continued thanks and gratitude for everyone's comments and the enthusiasm in which they're offered.

We certainly like to try and update things and add features where possible (this has been done on Shimmer Shake Strike, Riff Generation, etc...)

Lately, we've been going so far down certain programmatic paths to implement the big features, features that don't natively exist in Kontakt. But in doing so, it makes introducing what might appear to be (even to me) a small change/addition extremely difficult - and sometimes impossible.

No matter how much thought goes into these instruments, once they're in the wild we inevitably receive great ideas that didn't occur to us. But we definitely strive to lessen that gap with each release!

Thank you again so much for the suggestions and your patronage!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 26, 2018)

@chillbot Just to let you know that I've implemented "baking" the MIDI playback speed and velocity offset options into the dragged MIDI file. Needed some poking around to make it work nicely, since the way playback engine was set up expected things at normal speed always (it was the playback speed that changed, not the MIDI object itself).

In any case an update should materialize relatively soon.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Oct 26, 2018)

Got it. Downloaded in a bit over a minute- kudos for using a host that can deliver the goods at high speed. Installed and using in under 5. Nice. Yes, the number of voices being used is a bit of a kick in the nuts. Each mic uses up to 6 voices per drum. So if you use all four mics in the mixer a single drum hit uses 24 voices. The idea is to have total control over the six drums that are being played as if they are an ensemble. You think you're hitting a single drum/sample, but the key is actually triggering 6 different samples. I thought changing the number of instruments to 1 under the DRUM GROUP CREATION SETTINGS would be a quick way to thin the herd, but that doesn't seem to make any difference. Gotta dig into the manual, but in the meantime freeze and render are just a button away. Pretty great instrument.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 26, 2018)

A single mic position is triggering up to 9 samples per key (since a single "group" can contain up to 9 different sounds). On occasion more than that in case of velocity crossfades between two different velocity layer samples.

Drum Group Creation Settings are not "live" controls. You set them up, then click on dice buttons or "Create Group" to create a group of players randomized with those settings. A quick way to thin out a group is by simply soloing particular instruments from a particular group you want.


Make sure you have Kontakt's info line enabled, all controls have useful help text that shows in this info line when you hover over them. In most cases you don't need to open the manual


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Oct 26, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> A single mic position is triggering up to 9 samples per key (since a single "group" can contain up to 9 different sounds). On occasion more than that in case of velocity crossfades between two different velocity layer samples.
> 
> Drum Group Creation Settings are not "live" controls. You set them up, then click on dice buttons or "Create Group" to create a group of players randomized with those settings. A quick way to thin out a group is by simply soloing particular instruments from a particular group you want.
> 
> ...



Uh, I wasn't really going to open the manual. That's just something we say... and never mean! Come'on, man, you can't expect that much concentrated effort from composers!  Yeah, I just started muting individual drums and that did the trick, at the cost of getting a smaller and smaller ensemble. The advantage being I can now write a part or have the basic idea play along without a huge CPU hit, then when I'm happy with what's there just unmute the instruments and freeze/render.


----------



## lucor (Oct 27, 2018)

Bought! For me this is the absolutely perfect percussion library from a usability standpoint. I'm always overwhelmed with most other percussion libraries and hate having to deal with a gazillion of patches. To have access to literally everything in one patch (even the loops) is a dream come true and the fact that the sounds themselves are also top notch is the cherry on top.

Probably my favourite library release of the year. The only complaint I have is that you don't have any more percussion libraries like this. Please make more, with all sorts of other percussion instruments, I'm sure I'll get them all. 

One question: is it possible to create my own loops and include them in the Midi Loops menu?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 27, 2018)

It is not impossible to create your own loops, but it's not as simple as just dropping a bunch of MIDI files in the "MIDI Files" folder. As you will see in the Library Data folder, for each MIDI file there are two additional NKA files - one containing the relative path to the MIDI file, the other one containing the total length of the MIDI file rounded to bars, in MIDI ticks. If you want to add your own MIDI files, you would need to follow the same scheme.

At this point you might as well just write in the MIDI in your DAW's piano roll...


----------



## HBen (Oct 30, 2018)

Bought. Thank you, Kyle.


----------



## Oliver (Oct 30, 2018)

best drum plugin i bought for centuries...

well..
decades...


----------



## TheSigillite (Oct 30, 2018)

Bought! I see @EvilDragon pop up everywhere and figured this is a great way to support all the support he provides to everyone, plus everyone's response seems very positive to the library. Look forward to using it.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you to everyone!

The update is now available to download https://insessionaudio.com/products/taiko-creator/update/ (HERE.)

*This adds the following feature:*

*Changes to the Speed and Velocity controls on Taiko Creator’s MIDI page are now reflected in any MIDI files that are dragged-and-dropped from the interface.*


----------



## chillbot (Oct 30, 2018)

Awesome, update works great, thanks.


----------



## Sunny Fable (Oct 31, 2018)

So tempting. The GAS is strong on this one.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 1, 2018)

Sunny Fable said:


> So tempting. The GAS is strong on this one.


It was too hard to resist. Done!

Oh, who am I kidding, there was no resistance. I was pretty much getting this after first looking at it in action.

Edit - I have just opened and am playing for the first time with the first patch. Holy crap! This thing sounds amazing. First thing I did was turn off the reverb (then up the voice count in Kontakt, especially for those midi grooves). It is so close, so intimate, so amazing with no added sugar (verb). I feel like there's a Taiko ensemble in my studio (and there is definitely no room for that). I'm going to have fun with this one.


----------



## composingkeys (Nov 2, 2018)

This may not be the right place to post but has anyone compared Taiko Creator with 8dio Taiko Ensemble and Solo Taiko library? Any thoughts on the sound and use ability between these two?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 2, 2018)

You'll need to start a thread in the Sample Talk Forum for that type of discussion, it's not allowed in Commercial Announcements.


----------



## HBen (Nov 2, 2018)

composingkeys said:


> This may not be the right place to post but has anyone compared Taiko Creator with 8dio Taiko Ensemble and Solo Taiko library? Any thoughts on the sound and use ability between these two?



I have bought all Taiko libraries, and I love them all.


----------



## composingkeys (Nov 2, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> You'll need to start a thread in the Sample Talk Forum for that type of discussion, it's not allowed in Commercial Announcements.


Thanks! Will do.


----------



## desert (Nov 4, 2018)

I bought this and i love it. Any chance an update would fix the high cpu usage?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 4, 2018)

It wouldn't, because there's simply a lot of voices that end up being played. There's no way around that, other than having a lower number of instruments in a group, and using a single mic position instead of more than one. You can try not using any of the internal effects, but that's about it.

This level of flexibility is bound to come at a certain price, in this case it's CPU usage. Freeze as you go along.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 4, 2018)

I picked up TC and Fluid Strike... very excited to try them both.
Had my eye on FS for a while but now that it's $149 it's too good to pass... as far as I'm concerned that is...


----------



## composingkeys (Nov 4, 2018)

Any way of demoing this product to see how well it performs? I'm sure my computer can run it but wondering how intensive it actually is as it sounds like it is quite demanding with a bunch of solo instruments. If you can't, I understand but thought I'd ask since I imagine returns aren't possible.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Nov 4, 2018)

composingkeys said:


> Any way of demoing this product to see how well it performs? I'm sure my computer can run it but wondering how intensive it actually is as it sounds like it is quite demanding with a bunch of solo instruments.



Hey there!

I'm sorry that we don't have demos for our Kontakt Player libraries.

Taiko Creator can be intensive, however, I think that _mostly_ happens when demoing out _some_ of the included MIDI files with _some_ of the patches directly from the interface, as some are very layered and over-the-top.

By "quite layered" I mean that we performed, like, ten groups over one another, with many of the "groups" in the patch triggering multiples of drums (from more than one mic perspective).

I mention this because - although many people will want to start with the MIDI files - you don't have to use the MIDI files - or you might drag-drop a MIDI file and take a ton of stuff out that you don't want or need. Or perhaps you can use just one mic position (thereby eliminating 50% of the voice count). Or maybe your track/music doesn't need a super colossal sound, in which case maybe a handful of drums are needed (which still makes an impressive sound, BTW). 

It's quite flexible in this way and allows the user to tailor everything - from drum selection to how hard they want to drive their system.

I hope this can help clarify if it will be a good match for you. But if not, hit us up at [email protected] with the specs of your system and we can have a bit more back-and-forth. Thanks!


----------



## composingkeys (Nov 4, 2018)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I'm sorry that we don't have demos for our Kontakt Player libraries.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response back! I actually already went ahead and purchased to take advantage of the promo.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 6, 2018)

Sounds Incredible! Just bought it... downloading now!


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 15, 2018)

Thought I'd chuck this in:


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 15, 2018)

I am really glad that people are stoked about this library. It's been a lot of work to make it happen, and it's just nice to see the reactions all over.


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 16, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> I am really glad that people are stoked about this library. It's been a lot of work to make it happen, and it's just nice to see the reactions all over.


I told the composers I mentor to just go grab it asap. And not to even worry with reading the web page. Just buy it. The engine is so stinking superb. Cant wait to see the next ones you guys put into it.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 16, 2018)

TeamLeader said:


> I told the composers I mentor to just go grab it asap. And not to even worry with reading the web page. Just buy it. The engine is so stinking superb. Cant wait to see the next ones you guys put into it.


Yeah that unity knob has been missing from every percussion library up to now. We've been wanting this sort of thing for years to make playing and programming ensembles and loose hits an easy thing.


----------



## lucor (Dec 2, 2018)

For those that didn't get the email: in 2-3 weeks Kyle will release an expansion pack for Taiko Creator, which increases the number of kits from 10 to 20 and the number of midi song suites from 20 to 40! And if you already own Taiko Creator by the time of its release you'll get it for FREE!


----------

